# Build Suggestions for Ur-Priest



## JDragon (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello again,

I once again need to build a character for an up coming game.

Right now I'm looking at trying to do an Ur-Priest from Complete Divine.

I'm looking for suggestions on what classes to take for levels 1-5 that will allow me to take the 1st level of Ur-Priest at 6th level.

Here are the requirements:
Will & Fort Base Save +3
Skills: Bluff 6; Know - Arcana 5; Know - Planes 5; Know - Religion 8; Spellcraft 8

If possible a couple levels of some non-divine casting class would be cool.

The build is 32 pt buy and I have access to all WotC books.

Thanks, any help will be great.

JD


----------



## theredrobedwizard (Jul 14, 2007)

Bard 9.  Then get one level of Ur-Priest in before going into Sublime Chord (Complete Arcane).  Take one level of Sublime Chord, then go into Mystic Theurge (enhancing Ur-Priest and Sublime Chord spellcasting).  9th level arcane and divine spells.  It may not be the most expeditious route, but it'll get you the most bang for your buck.

-TRRW


----------



## Jack Simth (Jul 15, 2007)

A Bard-4/Good Fort Save Class-1 can do the job.  

Most builds have you going in at 7th, with either a Wiz-5/Mindbender-1 (Mindbender has a good Fort save and Bluff as a class skill) or a Bard-5/Mindbender-1.


----------



## JDragon (Jul 15, 2007)

JS,

Thanks, thats just what I was looking for.  For some reason when I was looking around I was skipping Bard.

I think I may make it really evil and go Bard 3 / Ftr 2 / Ur-Priest 2 / Mystic Thurge 7

This will give me 4th level bard spells / 8th level Cleric spells with access to 1; 9th level cleric spell if I can get my Wisdom high enough.

One more ? though, with the above build what Caster level am I looking at for the Ur-Priest?
With out any feats, the rules for its caster level are a little weird.

Thanks


----------



## dirkformica (Jul 15, 2007)

If you have Unearthed Arcana or can use info from  the online SRD you could use the Savage Bard. It has full Bardic caster progression and good Fort and Will saves as well as Bluff as a class skill.  This can be nice in a Sublime Chord / Mystic Theurge build to get both 9th level Arcane and Divine spells.

Hexblade from Complete Warrior is also a staple of Ur Priest builds since it's a spellcaster class and thus gives you Caster Level (even if you don't actually take enough levels to gain spellcasting.)  You might check with your DM about Domain abilities. Even if you lose your Divine spellcasting from Cleric, there's no RAW provision that you lose the Domain powers.  You might be able to get some interesting domain powers along with the Fort boost.


----------



## Jack Simth (Jul 15, 2007)

JDragon said:
			
		

> JS,
> 
> Thanks, thats just what I was looking for.  For some reason when I was looking around I was skipping Bard.
> 
> ...



Bard 3 / Ftr 2 / Ur-Priest 2 / Mystic Thurge 7 doesn't work - the Bard doesn't get 2nd level spells until at least 4th level.  A Savage Bard 5 / Ur-Priest 2 / Mystic Thurge 7 would have either: Ur-Priest caster level 11, Bard caster level 12 OR Ur-Priest caster level 15, Bard caster level 12, depending on DM ruling.


----------



## JDragon (Jul 15, 2007)

Jack Simth said:
			
		

> Bard 3 / Ftr 2 / Ur-Priest 2 / Mystic Thurge 7 doesn't work - the Bard doesn't get 2nd level spells until at least 4th level.  A Savage Bard 5 / Ur-Priest 2 / Mystic Thurge 7 would have either: Ur-Priest caster level 11, Bard caster level 12 OR Ur-Priest caster level 15, Bard caster level 12, depending on DM ruling.





Thanks, I totally missed that.

I was so intent on the save & skill reqs that I forgot about the spell reqs for MT.

I guess I'll go back to B4/F1 or check out Savage Bard, which story wise might work better.


----------



## Jack Simth (Jul 15, 2007)

JDragon said:
			
		

> Thanks, I totally missed that.
> 
> I was so intent on the save & skill reqs that I forgot about the spell reqs for MT.
> 
> I guess I'll go back to B4/F1 or check out Savage Bard, which story wise might work better.



Glad to help.

Savage Bard is OGL in Unearthed Arcana - basically, it takes the bard, forces him to Chaotic (not just non-lawful; but you keep all abilities if you change to a prohibited alignment), swaps the Fort and Reflex saves, drops Speak Language, Decipher Script, and Literacy, adds Survival, and changes up the spell list slightly.


----------



## rgard (Jul 15, 2007)

Try the Paladin of Freedom from UA (and in the SRD) for your first level.

You get the +2 fort save and Bluff as a class skill.  Also take Able Learner as your 1st level or human bonus feat.  With this you can take any classes you want in building the character and still only pay 1 for 1 for bluff ranks.  Same goes for the rest of the skill requirements.

With +2 fort and bluff at 4 ranks to start, your choices are wide open.  You don't need bard and can go with wizard instead.  You can eventually get 9th level arcane and 9th level divine at 20th character level if you stick with wizard and wizard prcs that don't sacrifice a level of spell casting.

Of course...you need to fall from paladinhood sometime before taking evil spell focus.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## rgard (Jul 15, 2007)

rgard said:
			
		

> Try the Paladin of Freedom from UA (and in the SRD) for your first level.
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> ...




Here's the progression:

1. Paladin of Freedom (PoF), human with Able Learner and Iron Will as feats.
2. PoF1/Wiz1
3. PoF1 (Fallen)/Wiz2 taking Spell Focus (Evil)
4. PoF1 (Fallen)/Wiz3
5. PoF1 (Fallen)/Wiz4
6. PoF1 (Fallen)/Wiz4/Ur-Priest1
7. PoF1 (Fallen)/Wiz4/Ur-Priest2
8. PoF1 (Fallen)/Wiz4/Ur-Priest2/MT1

Complete through MT8 then add 5 levels of Wizard at the back end or at least Wizard PrCs that don't sacrifice spell casting levels.

Your will save requirement is met at Wiz2.  Your fort save requirement is met when you get to Wiz3 (adding +1 to the PoF +2).

Your skill requirements are all met by Character level 5.

I've used this build before and did get the character to Epic.  Got tired of pumping ability increases into Wisdom and eventually concentrated on Intelligence instead.

I hope this and the above post help.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## dirkformica (Jul 15, 2007)

Here's another idea for an Ur-Priest.  Savage Bard 1 / Sorcerer 4 / Ur-Priest 2 / Mystic Theurge 3 / Sublime Chord 2 / Mystic Theurge 8 / Incantatrix 2 (Player's Guide to Faerun, or any PrC that advances Arcane Caster progression and has class features.)

You'll need to be a Human with a pretty decent Int and have Able Learner from Races of Destiny to meet all the skill requirements.  But you'll get 9th level Arcane and Divine spells, the Charisma synergizes nicely with the Rebuke Undead you get from Ur-Priest 2 for Divine Metamagic, and SC 2 gets you that song that boosts Arcane Caster level (depending upon your DM, it may boost any caster level since the actual text of the ability does not seem to specify arcane casting.)  I think you might be able to drop 1 level of Mystic Theurge in this build too since you can't progress Ur-Priest past 10.  Incantatrix 3 would get you a Bonus Metamagic feat, Cooperative Metamagic, and Metamagic Effect.  Fatespinner 3 from Complete Arcane might also be a nice choice for the spin and re-rolls.

Of course, like most Sublime Chord builds, it doesn't really mature until pretty late.  I'm also unsure how exactly to calculate this thing's caster levels since both Ur-Priest and Sublime Chord have some funky mechanics.  Anybody want to do the gymnastics to figure that part out?


----------

